# Excel et iCloud



## ze_random_bass (3 Janvier 2019)

Salut,

j'utilise un fichier Excel sur iDrive que je mets à jour régulièrement sur iPhone ou iPad suivant ce que j'ai sous la main au moment où j'en ai besoin.
Malheureusement, à intervals réguliers, sur l'un ou l'autre des appareils, j'ai un message me disant que les dernières modifications n'ont pas pu être enregistrées et j'ai le choix entre 1/ignorer les modifications ou 2/créer une copie … alors que sur l'autre bidule c'est enregistré !! AAARGH !!

J'ai trouvé une solution temporaire en revenant sur Numbers (qui pour le moment n'a pas ce problème), mais il manque pas mal de fonctions de formules et de tri dont j'ai besoin sur ce fichier et qui sont plus simples sur Excel.

Avez-vous des idées, des questions pour avoir une synchro Excel propre ?

Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Janvier 2019)

Désactiver l’enregistrement auto de Excel sur iOS. Obligé de restaurer une sauvegarde à cause de cette fonction de *****

Sinon Excel fonctionne très mal avec iCloud, sans doute pour te forcer à utiliser le cloud Microsoft...


----------



## SyMich (3 Janvier 2019)

Personnellement j'ai abandonné les synchronisations iCloud. Trop de problèmes de synchronisation qui fonctionne de façon beaucoup trop aléatoire. 
Je synchronise en passant par Dropbox. Plus aucun souci.


----------



## ze_random_bass (3 Janvier 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Désactiver l’enregistrement auto de Excel sur iOS. Obligé de restaurer une sauvegarde à cause de cette fonction de *****
> 
> Sinon Excel fonctionne très mal avec iCloud, sans doute pour te forcer à utiliser le cloud Microsoft...



ou Numbers ;-)) J'ai Office 365 et donne de la place sur OneDrive (beaucoup même !!) mais ça veut dire avoir deux emplacements cloud et là j'hésite.
En tout cas, ta réponse me conforte dans l'idée que ce n'est pas une panne ICC.

a+


----------

